# Special Police Officer



## Paul Watson (Nov 14, 2013)

What are these Special Police Officers? Are they employed by private entities? How many other states have Special Police Officers?


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

They need accomodations when taking tests and ride in shorter busses than the rest of the cops.


----------



## car-ramrod (May 12, 2013)

Paul Watson said:


> What are these Special Police Officers? Are they employed by private entities? How many other states have Special Police Officers?


Some security companies and colleges will get sworn in as specials in a specific town or city to give them statutory powers of arrest. I have heard some cities will even allow campus police officers to do details in the town/city as well, but I would assume that is the minority.

Many towns hire Auxiliaries, Specials, and/or Reserves. Auxiliaries are supposed to be volunteer with no compensation, Specials are only supposed to do private paid details, and Reserves can do shifts and private paid details. Some towns will allow their auxiliaries and specials to work shifts as well, it varies from town to town.


----------



## GuardTheGavel (Feb 28, 2014)

In NC, we have Special Police and Company Police. They're pretty much one and the same, only a few minor differences.

The Company Police are sworn LEO's that have gun rights and arrest powers if they are currently on the property of the company that hires them (i.e. General Electric) Before they go "off property", they have to turn in their weapons at end of shift and cannot act in an LEO capacity off duty.

Special Police are also sworn LEO's that have gun rights and arrest powers, but their jurisdiction is limited to whatever purpose that they are hired for. (i.e. special events, hospital security, etc) They usually retain their weapons off duty, but also cannot make off-duty arrests. So, no contract, you're on the bench.

Company and Special Police are held to the same recruitment and yearly in-service standards as all other NC LEO's. A lot of specials who have "paid their dues" have gone on to full-time employment with city and county departments. And some dingleberries who WERE full-timers but decided to do something really stupid off-duty are now specials. In my area, we have very good inter-agency cooperation with all LEO's regardless of their status.

And of course we have the whackas that are security guards who act like they want to be cops, but fail miserably.


----------



## car-ramrod (May 12, 2013)

263FPD said:


> ^ Exactly right.
> 
> However, some Auxiliaries are sworn Specials with Arrest Powers, and some are not. As I have stated before, there are no Specials made in Framingham anymore. As of now, there are none left. The previous Department leadership eliminated the ones that were still holding Special status. I do not foresee the new administration revisiting this. Framingham Auxiliary Police are allowed to work road jobs, along with Framingham Fire and PD Retirees in a capacity of a Traffic Constables. Also the road jobs are open to out of town Police Departments.


I know some towns swear their auxiliaries in as specials so they can work road jobs, I have even heard some can do cruiser shifts (Whitman for example). Some reserves have limited involvement and cannot work shifts, yet some departments run almost their whole department with reserves, like some of the smaller towns out west and central ma.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

We have special police officers down here as well. They all have weekends off, make unlimited overtime, and are really annoying to supervise. You can not tell them to do anything without them running to their special police boss and complaining.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

BxDetSgt said:


> We have special police officers down here as well. They all have weekends off, make unlimited overtime, and are really annoying to supervise. You can not tell them to do anything without them running to their special police boss and complaining.


took me a minute to get that. specials in NYC ?

yeah, i'm a little slow


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

BxDetSgt said:


> We have special police officers down here as well. They all have weekends off, make unlimited overtime, and are really annoying to supervise. You can not tell them to do anything without them running to their special police boss and complaining.


I believe you NYPD folks refer to those bosses as Rabbis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

No, usually we refer to them as douchebags,


----------

